# Bridge Hospital



## spitfire (Jan 27, 2006)

Bridge Hospital is located on the main hatfield road in Witham. Since closure, some of the buildings have been demolished for housing. The main ones at the front have been secured and left as is. I believe they are listed.

More details of it's former use can be found at the links below
http://users.ox.ac.uk/~peter/workhouse/Witham/Witham.shtml

Nobodythere

Essex Records Office hold the following information on this place;

Bridge Hospital, Witham: visitors' book 1934-60, staff register c1954-73 and photographs and misc papers c1948-2003, with letter rel to building tender 1891 (A/H 4) visitors' book 1934-60, staff register c1954-73 and photographs and misc papers c1948-2003, with letter rel to building tender 1891 (A/H 4)


----------



## LittleMadam (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi guys,

Hope you are all ok. I live in Witham so i am sticking my hand up to be the watcher of this place for you guys!!

Last night i took a trip to the place which is just up the road from where i work. 

The front (which is on the main road) is very heavily boarded. You can pull in to the front. There is no access through any of the windows or doors. 

Going round the back there is a tall metal fence. No one has broken a way in. All the windows at the back a very secure too. Only way i can think of getting in would be to find some tunnels. 

The place is not huge at all and is overlooked by houses in very close vicinity.

I will have another look in daylight and update you guys. I will also take some photos of the outside. And if anyone has been the first to get into a recently closed hospital before and got in in a non vandalistic way that you think i can try please PM me!

Wish me luck!!!

Tam x x x


----------



## donna (Jul 2, 2009)

*bridge home orphanges*

im not sure if any of u guys can help me but im trying to get info of bridge home wen it was a orphanage and if ther this time are any recolds from this time im interested in time around 1917 and seem to keep drawing blanks so far any info will be most helpfull thanks all


----------



## Winchester (Jul 2, 2009)

To be honest, you're best off going to a geneology site. We just wander round the buildings and take photos.


----------

